# Einige Fragen in den Wintermonaten!



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hi @ all,

ich habe einige Fragen, die mir seit dem Wochenende durch den Kopf gehen und bei denen ich Eure Hilfe benötige.

1.) Ab welcher Wassertemperatur sollte man Koi wieder langsam füttern? Unsere Fische haben seit ca. Ende November nichts mehr bekommen. Letzter Woche habe ich einige Fische mal kurz an der Oberfläsche schwimmen sehen. Das kann aber auch sein, weil die Temperaturen kurzfistig ans Frühjahr erinnern ließen.

2.) Sollte man jetzt vorhandene Algen abfischen oder den Teich ganz in Ruhe lassen? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass dort wo die Sprudelsteine der Luftpumpe liegen, sich Algen gebildet haben. Also abfischen oder in Ruhe lassen? Bzw. bis wann laßt ihr den Teich im "Winterschlaf"?

3.) Ab wann kann man das UV Gerät oder gar den ganzen Filter wieder anschließen? 

Fragen über Fragen ;-)

Vielen Dank schonmal! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Tom





			
				Tom schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Ab welcher Wassertemperatur sollte man Koi wieder langsam füttern? Unsere Fische haben seit ca. Ende November nichts mehr bekommen. Letzter Woche habe ich einige Fische mal kurz an der Oberfläsche schwimmen sehen. Das kann aber auch sein, weil die Temperaturen kurzfistig ans Frühjahr erinnern ließen.
> 
> Wir füttern unsere Koi solange sich keine Eisdecke auf dem Teich befindet mit Weizenkeimfutter , welches leicht verdaulich ist , aufgefettet mit Fischöl und Vitaminen . Wenn deine Koi schon an die Wasseroberfläche kommen haben sie Hunger .
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Patrik, 
ich will nur ungern wiedersprechen, aber bei einigen Deiner Atworten sehe ich das anders. 
Wir haben Mitte Januar, also Winter und es wird sicher nochmal knackig kalt. 
Wenn einmal mit dem füttern aufgehört wurde, dann sollte man erst bei einer konstannten Wassertemperatur von 8°C wieder beginnen. Dies steht nicht umsonst in jeder Lektüre, welche es über Koi gibt. Ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass ein Fisch bis zum Frühjahr verhungert ist. Ich habe aber selber schon einen Koi umgebracht, nur weil ich zu früh mit dem füttern begonnen habe. Das Futter ist im Fisch regelrecht verfault. 

Sprudlersteine können durchlaufen, aber nicht tiefer als 20cm, weil man sonst die wärmeren Tiefwasserschichten verwirbelt und das wollen wir doch alle nicht. 

Und wer den Filter im November abstellt, der sollte ihn auch nicht vor April wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Wo sollte da der Sinn liegen? 
Entweder den Winter durchlaufen lassen, oder von November bis April einwintern, aber keinenfalls im Januar in Betrieb nehmen. 

Sorry Patrik, aber das sind Sachen, womit man seine Fische um die Ecke bringen kann. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Reiner

Wir füttern unsere Koi das ganze Jahr hindurch , auch im Winter und es ist noch keiner daran verstorben . Was machen die Fische denn in der freien Natur ? Wenn sie Hunger haben werden sie dort auch fressen ohne das dieses Futter verfault . Wenn es zu kalt wird fressen unsere Koi nichts mehr , kommen dann aber auch nicht mehr hoch . Nur ist dieses Thema mit dem Füttern im Winter schon so oft discutiert worden . Dazu gibt es zwei komplett verschiedene Meinungen , sorry .

Was soll ein Sprudelstein bewirken ? Solange es nicht friert brauche ich auch keinen Eisfreihalter und Sauerstoff ist bei diesen Temperaturen genügend im Wasser gelöst .

Von einer Filterinbetriebnahme im Januar war keine Rede . Ich sagte , es hängt davon ab , wie das Wetter in den nächsten Wochen wird . Wir nehmen unsere Filteranlage immer Ende Februar , Anfang März in Betrieb , ausser es wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch zu frostig nachts .


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

@ Patrick 

Wo bekomme ich denn so Weizenkeimfutter her und was kostet es?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hi Tom, 
Weizenkeimöl bekommst Du im Öko-Shop, oder Bioladen, oder wie sich diese Läden nennen. Ist nicht gerade billig. Ich hab' für 100ml so um die 12 Euro bezahlt. Wird sparsam mit dem Futter vermischt. 

@Patrik, 
ich hoffe Du bist nicht verärgert,  nur weil ich Deine Meinung nicht teilen konnte, aber bei diesem Thema  gab's immer schon unterschiedliche Meinungen. Nimm's nicht persönlich. Ich wohne anscheinend in diesem Jahr in der kältesten Ecke Deutschlands. Aber auch bei uns hat es seit ein paar Tagen wieder Plus-Grade. Ist aber immer noch eine größere  Eisschicht im Wasser. 
Übrigens: Karpfen in Naturteichen überwintern an der tiefsten Stelle und nehmen in dieser Zeit keinerlei Nahrung auf. 


@ole, 
bei 10 °C mit füttern aufzuhören und bei 10 °C wieder zu beginnen halte ich auch für stark übertrieben, aber  6°C halte ich schon für die unterste Grenze. Drei bis vier Monate ohne Futter ist für Karpfen im Winter kein Problem. 
Sprudlerstein: Wenn's nicht gefriert macht er sicher keinen Sinn, aber einen Filter Mitte Jannuar hochzufahren ist dann auch Stromverschwendung, oder? 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

wollte zum thema filter noch ein paar worte verlieren.

ich denke daß es bekannt ist daß sich auch die gelehrten darüber streiten bis zu welcher temp. bakies aktiv sind bzw. ab wann teilaktiv bis nicht mehr aktiv ......... ? faustregel heißt ab 10grad stellen sie ihre tätigkeit ein - andere behaupten daß wenn der filter (ungeheitzt) durchläuft überleben noch immer einige und die vermehrung(einfahren) im frühjahr zu beschleunigen.

auf was ich eigentlich hinauswill ist folgendes:
derjenige der meint den filter etwas früher einzuschalten (und bereit ist die mehrkosten in kauf zu nehmen) macht auf keinen fall etwas falsch zumindest verpasst er nicht den optimalen augenblick ab dem sich bakies ansiedeln   
als weiteren vorteil sehe ich daß der filter zumindest eine mechanische wirkung hat und schon frühzeitig abgestorbenes was sich den winter über abgelagert hat rausholt und so die belastung im frühjahr mildert.

natürlich sollte frühzeitig nicht heißen daß noch eis und frost herrscht!
uvc - erst einschalten wenn sich die temp. stabilisiert haben und mit ausreichend aktiven bakterien gerechnet werden kann.

all diese zeitpunkte werden nicht vom monat bestimmt sondern vom wetter.

z.b. hatten wir hier bisher fast noch gar keinen winter - insgesamt ca. 8tage eis auf dem teich - tiefste temp. für genau zwei tage -7

gruß jürgen

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Hallo zusammen

@Ole
schön dich auch wieder zu lesen , ich hoffe , du hast den Schaden an deinem Teich behoben .   :cry: 
Wie du schon sagtest , 1-2 Monate ohne Futter ist bei uns auch das max. was wir unseren Koi zumuten .

@Reiner
Warum sollte ich verärgert sein , du hast uns doch nur deine Meinung mittgeteilt , welche ich ja akzeptiere , aber nicht Teile   
Dies hatt ja nichts mit persönlichen Dingen zu tun .
Bei uns war es dieses Jahr noch nicht besonders kalt gewesen , gerade mal eine Woche Eis auf dem Teich . Das Wasser hatt imo wieder 9 °C .
drum füttern wir auch , da die Koi an die Wasseroberfläche kommen und suchen . Solange sie auf dem Boden stehen , bekommen sie ja bei uns auch nichts . Da die Koi von Tom aber auch schon an die Oberfläche kommen und suchen , würde ich sie auch füttern .
Was den Filter angeht , sehe ich dies genau wie Jürgen , mechanisch reinigt der auch bei 5 °C was ja nicht verkehrt ist . Ich sagte ja auch , wenn nichts einfrieren kann , könne Tom seinen Filter in Betrieb nehmen . 
Viele lassen ihre Filteranlage im Winter komplett durchlaufen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Manche Fische fallen im Winter in eine Kältstarre!
dann fressen sie nicht und schrauben alle lebensfunktionen stark zurück.Fische kommen prinzipiel sehr lange ohne Futter aus,da sie sich auch eine Fettschicht anfressen.

Es gibt aber noch genug Fische die im Winter weiterfressen....


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Jan. 2004)

Die Temperatur unseres Teichwassers betrug heute schon 5° C an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Tom, 
Du mußt die Temp morgens um 7 Uhr messen. Heute nacht hatten wir wieder strengen Frost und bei mir ist wieder eine dünne Eisschicht im Teich. Glaube mir, der Winter ist noch nicht vorbei und verhungern tut Dir mit Sicherheit keiner. Du hast 5°C gemessen. Die Koi sollten eigentlich am Boden liegen und ruhen. Oder schwimmen die bei Dir immer noch ganz normal im Teich? Dann kann ich mir das nicht erklären. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2004)

Hallo r.t.,

die Temperatur habe ich nachmittags um 15.00 Uhr gemessen. Die Koi "liegen" auch ganz ruhig am Boden, allerdings haben wir auch ein paar Silberorfen, die regelmäßig an der Oberfläche schwimmen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2004)

hallo tom,

die orfen sind auch bei mir die fische die über winter die meißte aktivität an den tag legen - die schwimmen selbst unter der geschlossenen eisdecke noch teilweise oben rum ....

gruß jürgen


----------

